# Hey, all



## thardey (Feb 13, 2007)

I figured I've lurked on enough boards that I should finally join one and discuss something. This seems like a good place to start.

I recently got my 1st Degree Black in Chun Kuk Do (the Chuck Norris style), and I have been encouraged to study other forms of martial art and see what works with my style and history. So I figured I could glean some wisdom from you all.

I also study historical fencing (17th century spanish), and I've found that to be a lot of help in my sparring practice, so I imagine I'll be spending some time in the sword forums.

Since I've studied other weapons outside of our local school, I find that other students, even black belts, are starting to come to me to ask specifics about weapons that I only know of generally, so I hope I can use these boards to answer their questions.

I'm also an amatuer bladesmith, and I've managed to pull off some very functional western-style swords (high carbon-capable of a razor's edge), and I would like to try some eastern blades, so I'll probably be asking detailed questions of those who own good, historical blades, so I can try to emulate the feel and use of them -- forget the "ninja magazine" wall-hangers. I try to make all of my swords functional. (How else will I learn the "traditional skills" without a "traditional blade"?)

Anyway, I'll see you all around the forum!

-Travis


----------



## Kacey (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome, Travis!


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2007)

Greeting and Welcome to MT Travis....


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello Travis and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Travis!


----------



## thardey (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the greetings - see you around!
%-}


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to the group.
What state are you from?

AoG


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## TKDDAD (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT.​


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe I can talk you into making some Filipino blades for me! He he


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 16, 2007)

Make yourself at home and enjoy the fabulous company in here


----------



## thardey (Feb 16, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Welcome to the group.
> What state are you from?
> 
> AoG



I reside in Oregon (that's pronounced ory-gun), but I prefer to vacation in the state of denial . . .


----------



## thardey (Feb 16, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> Hmmm, maybe I can talk you into making some Filipino blades for me! He he



I'm afraid you'll have to wait in line . . . but I am interested in the different kinds of blades, as well as how they are used.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/avengergt/bolos.jpg

 these are some that I already have.


----------



## thardey (Feb 20, 2007)

nice collection

How are the handles attached on those? Are the riveted on, or do they have a nut/pommel at the base of the handle?


----------



## kuntawguro (Aug 8, 2007)

Some are riveted , most are  nutted
 as were most the ones I saw in the Philippines


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to Martialtalk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Travis!


----------

